# New rig



## Drwthomas (Jun 15, 2016)

1851 Prodigy elite


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 15, 2016)

More pics


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 15, 2016)

give some details and new or used? i ask cause the muffler looks like it has been put through the ringger!


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 15, 2016)

The boat is brand new custom to my modifications but the motor is used but it only had 18 hours on it! What else you wanna know?


----------



## GAGE (Jun 15, 2016)

It is a nice looking rig, congrats!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 15, 2016)

Enjoy it .... Congrats


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 15, 2016)

Good lucking rig, I've got the same sized prodigy and you will love it. I am kicking myself for not having the motor painted. I will be taking it back to north ga to get corrected in another month or so.


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 15, 2016)

GAGE said:


> It is a nice looking rig, congrats!



Thank you! Duck season can't come soon enough


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 15, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Good lucking rig, I've got the same sized prodigy and you will love it. I am kicking myself for not having the motor painted. I will be taking it back to north ga to get corrected in another month or so.



Glad to hear it. I've enjoyed it! Yeah a painted motor was a must for me. What color is your boat?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 15, 2016)

Same as yours, prodigy bottom lands or what ever he names it. The hydro turf is amazing specially in this GA heat. Is that the BD4400 on yours, if so what speeds are you getting? I have the 37 on mine, it will run 28 solo which is plenty fast for me.


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 15, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Same as yours, prodigy bottom lands or what ever he names it. The hydro turf is amazing specially in this GA heat. Is that the BD4400 on yours, if so what speeds are you getting? I have the 37 on mine, it will run 28 solo which is plenty fast for me.



Yeah I have the 4500 and typically run around 35 solo which I usually wouldn't go that fast I usually cruise around 30 or so. I haven't tested it fully to see how fast it can go but I'll be heading to the river this weekend and I'll let you know


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 16, 2016)

Good looking boat for sure. Kevbo I started off with a non painted motor as well, but these motors are so exposed that it takes nothing for them to corrode. I would paint the motor especially if you are going to use it in salt at all.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 16, 2016)

Is the little cage in the back left corner just some sort of starage bin???


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 16, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Good looking boat for sure. Kevbo I started off with a non painted motor as well, but these motors are so exposed that it takes nothing for them to corrode. I would paint the motor especially if you are going to use it in salt at all.



thanks! And yeah I heard from multiple people that it would be easier to just go ahead and get it painted.


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 16, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Is the little cage in the back left corner just some sort of starage bin???



The little bin in the back is a trash can!! How about that? I could've gone without it but it was already on the boat that I wanted to customize so I went with it lol.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Drwthomas said:


> The boat is brand new custom to my modifications but the motor is used but it only had 18 hours on it! What else you wanna know?



Gotcha! is it the mod v or duck bill? and what other goodies did you get?

you will love that boat when duck season rolls around


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 16, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> Gotcha! is it the mod v or duck bill? and what other goodies did you get?
> 
> you will love that boat when duck season rolls around



It's a V. And I got the green leds under the catwalks, and a minn kota trolling motor with remote and auto pilot, and a helix hummingbird fish Finder/ gps,  a half box on the driver side, and the bow fishing rail in the front which is removable, the light bar with 2 pods on the side, the 2 led pods in the back, a trash bin in the back, and I think that wraps it up. I saw where you got one as well not too long ago. Do you like yours?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Drwthomas said:


> It's a V. And I got the green leds under the catwalks, and a minn kota trolling motor with remote and auto pilot, and a helix hummingbird fish Finder/ gps,  a half box on the driver side, and the bow fishing rail in the front which is removable, the light bar with 2 pods on the side, the 2 led pods in the back, a trash bin in the back, and I think that wraps it up. I saw where you got one as well not too long ago. Do you like yours?



i love it so far. handles big rough water alot better than i thought it would and love the wetsounds 10 speaker bar.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 16, 2016)

looks good


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 16, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> looks good



Thank you


----------



## bigbasschaser09 (Jun 16, 2016)

Were you riding around at dyars pasture friday? That is a sweet rig.


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 16, 2016)

bigbasschaser09 said:


> Were you riding around at dyars pasture friday? That is a sweet rig.



I sure was! Did you see me?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 17, 2016)

Drwthomas said:


> The little bin in the back is a trash can!! How about that? I could've gone without it but it was already on the boat that I wanted to customize so I went with it lol.



So you literally have everything but the kitchen sink lol.......


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 17, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> So you literally have everything but the kitchen sink lol.......



Well actually there's a.... Lol just kidding. But yep pretty much


----------



## brittonl (Jun 17, 2016)

Congrats & very nice rig. I run almost the same layout in an 1854. The trash can is a must have


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 18, 2016)

brittonl said:


> Congrats & very nice rig. I run almost the same layout in an 1854. The trash can is a must have



Thanks. Right on


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 18, 2016)

Suweet!


----------



## bigbasschaser09 (Jun 18, 2016)

Drwthomas said:


> I sure was! Did you see me?



Yeah we were riding around doing a little fishing. It looked like a pretty smooth ride.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 18, 2016)

bigbasschaser09 said:


> Yeah we were riding around doing a little fishing. It looked like a pretty smooth ride.


I am sure you will enjoyed it. it is a very nice rig.


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 18, 2016)

bigbasschaser09 said:


> Yeah we were riding around doing a little fishing. It looked like a pretty smooth ride.



It is. I love it


----------



## Drwthomas (Jun 18, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I am sure you will enjoyed it. it is a very nice rig.



Thanks!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice!


----------

